# Aggression and biting in 10 year old Maltese



## Jodie (Dec 14, 2011)

Hi everyone, our family needs help and resources! Our dear Parker, who turned 10 in September has become increasingly more unstable. We moved a little over a year ago and he's had a terrible time adjusting! Since then, he's started having accidents in the new house. He's barking at our kids. Yesterday, he tried to bite our 7 year old daughter when she simply walked into the living room. He had been laying on the ground, but not asleep. He barked our 4 year old into the corner back in the summer, which at the time I chalked up to her running in the house excitedly while screaming at her sister. 

We have tried: redirecting (giving him a command like sit) when he barks or lunges, etc
extra walks during the day with just myself or my husband and including lots of stop, sit, walk commands
Putting his crate upstairs (where it's quieter) for afternoon snooze
The local petco just offer basic classes and little help. 

At this point, I'm fearful of letting him be alone with the girls and tired of cleaning my carpet! 

Advice/reccomendations most appreciated!


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Has he been injured or sick lately. Maybe a vet visit can tell you if he has a hidden illness or injury. Maybe even a urinary tract infection.

It's a good start to have th evet clear him of any health issues to get an idea of what could be causing the problems.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

First I would get a thorough vet visit to rule out a physical cause. Pain is a common cause of behavior changes such as you describe. I would get a physical exam, CBC, Chem panel, urinalysis, spinal radiographs, and a radiograph or ultrasound of the bladder to rule out stones. 
Older dogs can also lose their mental faculties. There are some drug treatments available that may help with this. 
If the work up is normal, then your vet can refer you to a veterinary behaviorist for further treatment.


----------



## aprilb (Jul 9, 2010)

Are you sure it is just from the move? Have you ever had these issues with him before? I've moved with a Malt before and had no issues at all. This kind of behavior can also indicate symptoms of illness and/or pain. He's 10 years old and not a young pup anymore. I would take him to the vet..


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

I agree I'd take him to the vet for a check up. I've moved a couple of times with my fluffs and didn't encounter any problems,but when my Eerie got sick he started acting that way. Good luck!


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Oh sorry.. welcome to SM I hope you get an answer for your fluffs problem.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

OMD where are my manners? Welcome to SM ,we're here for you!


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

Welcome to SM 

I do hope you will find some answers to fix the behavior.

I would for sure first rule out physical causes. 

Good luck.


----------



## Jodie (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks, I hadn't thought to check the vet besides his regular checkups. I'll call to get him an apt! In the mean time, I'm being very, very careful with him around our kids.


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

:Welcome 4: I totally agree with Michelle and Jackie that it could be a pain issue that's causing this abnormal behavior for Parker. Check out all the things that Jackie (JMM) suggested. In the meantime, do you have any kind of x-pen or gate that could help separating him from the kids and also keep him confined to wee wee pads and from peeing everywhere. Put lots of toys and comfort things in his space so that he'll feel secure and have things to keep him busy. But bottom line, go to the vet.


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

I agree you need a good physical check up from a vet. We have moved too and our baby was completely fine and he was over 11 years old. At 10 years old physical problems can flare up quickly and dogs don't show pain like we expect them to.


----------

